# peanuts



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

i read that pigeon love peanuts but what ciand can they eat the kind that you buy at the store do they have to be still in the shell can they be salted honey rostade dos any one now
thanks ethan


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ethan,

When giving peanuts to pigeons, make sure they are NOT salted, NOT honey roasted, NOT roasted or cooked at all and out of the shell. Preferrably they should be bought from a place that is selling them for humans to eat or a reputable pigeon supply store to hopefully ensure proper storage and handling of the nuts.

Don't give too many peanuts to pigeons however, they are fattening and more of a treat seed to give to pigeons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

esms4 said:


> i read that pigeon love peanuts but what ciand can they eat the kind that you buy at the store do they have to be still in the shell can they be salted honey rostade dos any one now
> thanks ethan


Hi Ethan,

You can buy the ones at the store. Just look carefully as there raw unsalted plain peanuts available, with or without shell, you just have to break the shell off. My pigeons love the small raw Spanish peanuts. Check the produce dept. as well as grocery dept. where the dried fruit snacks are.


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*hi*

so i dont want salted or rosted just plain raw penuts


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

esms4 said:


> so i dont want salted or rosted just plain raw penuts


Yep, just plain unsalted raw peanuts....


----------



## Buddy (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi esms4, My pidgeon LOVES peanuts, I recommend ONLY raw peanuts either in the shell or from a pet shop. I try to give Buddy her seed, but she just tips the bowl over to find some peanuts, so now she eats 10-15 a day, (I know they are fattening but she flies out with her pigeon friends and eats all the grit and gets plenty of exercise). How do I get a picture of my pigeon to appear on the boards?


----------



## Moleman11 (Nov 20, 2004)

My pigeon is a rescued feral who was still an older baby when I got him but was still taught well by mommy and daddy to fear those big awful humans. Well ever since I started giving him raw spanish peanuts as a treat, now whenever I let him out of his cage he flies right over on me as if to say "Hey Dude! Wheres my peanuts!!"  He's become quite tame!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, you definitly want to give "raw, unsalted" peanuts to pigeons.

I buy raw (human grade) peanuts from Jedds for my birdie buddies.

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=81&SubCategoryID=953&ProductID=3694

I get human grade peanuts vice animal (cheaper) grade peanuts so I can eat some too...  

Anyway, my birds LOVE them and will walk all over each other to get to them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Buddy said:


> I try to give Buddy her seed, but she just tips the bowl over to find some peanuts, so now she eats 10-15 a day, (I know they are fattening but she flies out with her pigeon friends and eats all the grit and gets plenty of exercise). How do I get a picture of my pigeon to appear on the boards?


Hi Buddy,

My Skye loves peanuts and I have to be very careful not to overdose him on them. I had to discipline him and myself, to not overdo a good thing.( It is amazing how "friendly" they are once they develop the taste for peanuts) Peanuts make nice snacks, but they aren't only fattening, they don't provide the nutrition that pigeon seed does. If you can keep it to one a day, that would be better. Don't offer them to him until he has eaten his seed.Skye didn't like the rules I set for him either, but I'm his "mom" and I know what is best for him.LOL

We would love to see a picture of your pigeon. You can post a picture by clicking on the "manage attachments" when you post. You can either browse and upload from your own picture file, or just provide a link to an internet site that has your pictures, like Webshots.com


----------



## Buddy (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the advice! I will try to give only one a day to Buddy, in fact I think she is a Rock Dove, because I rescued her from a small hole in amongst huge slabs of Granite, and since pigeons would prefer not to make a nest right above water, Buddys Mum did, so I have saved over 5 pigeons (rock doves) this year alone! because they just flop out and drown as they can't fly let alone stand up. The hole is about 3" high! couldn't get picture uploaded, because the file size is 704kb the limit is 100, so hopefully I will get a picture of her for you tommorrow  . Buddy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Buddy,

Bravo!I think that is just wonderful that you have saved so many of our feral babies. You have been doing a very important job, such a noble cause!  

I'm looking forward to your pictures. I haven't learned to shrink my pictures down to 100kb's, I think you have to have something else to do that, so I hope you know how to do that.

Anyway, I DO know how to post pics from my webshots file.


----------



## Buddy (Sep 7, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thankyou for the complement Trees Gray, I have about two to three pigeon parents who nest in those harbour walls, and Buddys Mum is mothering another chick or two, so before they become ill and infected by their own faeces, I will take them and hand rear them for a week or so on crushed mixed seed with thick evaporated milk, it's like the mothers milk, so they go CRAZY for it  I'll feed them every 4 hours in just the right amount, and when they grow up, I take them to a place called Royal Square where there are over 100 pigeons, and all that I have released have had very happy lives. OK hopefully this link should take you to Buddy, if not, then go to Pigeonpix.com, and my album should be there! this is it. http://www.pixalbums.net/pigeon/?album=Buddy


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re-Sizing?*

Are your birds ok with eating the peanuts or do you cut them down or anything? Are spanish peanuts smaller? I try to feed corn mixed with the seed for weight but my birds toss most of it. Maybe small treats of peanuts are the answer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Buddy,

What a nice picture, I like all the colors around him. Very beautiful bird.

The formula you have for the youngsters is interesting, I like the idea of using crushed pigeon seed for older youngsters,( between weaning and formula age), but I'm not sure about using the evaporated milk. If it has any dairy I wouldn't recommend using it, you can use just plain water, and even add a little probiotics to the mix.

Thanks for helping those needy birds to find their way back to their feral world, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PapaPigeon said:


> Are your birds ok with eating the peanuts or do you cut them down or anything? Are spanish peanuts smaller? I try to feed corn mixed with the seed for weight but my birds toss most of it. Maybe small treats of peanuts are the answer.


If you get the small Spanish peanuts they can eat them, when you break the two pieces in half, you don't have to cut them.
If you are going to add them to your seed, I recommend a very small amount, and cut them up on a cutting board before adding them to the seed.

Make sure your birds eat some corn, because corn is a necessary ingredient, for one thing it is high in beta carotene, (pro vitamin A)which is extrememly important for sight. My birds won't eat much in the summer, so I cut down on it, but I don't cut it out altogether.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I used to crunch up peanuts before I gave them to my birds, but now, I just feed them to them whole. It takes them a little _practice_ to figure out how to eat them, but they do fine now. Its funny to see them gulp down a whole peanut. I've got homers, so I'd suppose that if you had a smaller breed, you may want to break them up a bit. I used a mortar and pestal (sp?) to crush them up a bit.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> I used to crunch up peanuts before I gave them to my birds, but now, I just feed them to them whole. It takes them a little _practice_ to figure out how to eat them, but they do fine now. Its funny to see them gulp down a whole peanut. I've got homers, so I'd suppose that if you had a smaller breed, you may want to break them up a bit. I used a mortar and pestal (sp?) to crush them up a bit.


LOL they do get better with practice at eating them, don't they, I always tell Skye.."slow down, it's like you are practically inhaling them!" He would make himself sick if I let him eat too many, once the taste is acquired there is no stopping the drive to want to eat them.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

peanuts my birds do not really like - even as treats. Maybe being from the other side of the globe? What they do really go ape for is wild bird seed. Not a lot but on bath day i throw a hand full into the loft making sure the small seeds are everywhere. They run around for a good couple of minutes picking these small seeds up. I do know they love these as they ignore all other food to get at these.

I do like giving them this as they are more nutricious than peanuts BUT my birds are not home pets - they need to fly far so it better for them.

I actually have a question about bird taste that I will post in the next few minutes............


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

The occasional times I provided Peanuts, none of my ('inside' or 'outside' )Birds would touch them.

I tried again recently, with my inside Birds, and decided I would demonstrate by eating some and by making "Mmmm! These are good!" sounds and gestures.

Well, they soon investigated them and acquired the knack of eating them by practice and now they all love them! 

Even those Pigeons of small frames and small Beak manage well to eat the largest Peanuts. Those recent arrivals who have never seen Peanuts to eat before, soon observe the others enjoying them, so they too acquire the knack.

I buy them at Petsmart in a five pound bag, shelled and raw of course...and of a very nice quality.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

